# Strawberry 6/19 Sick [of work] day



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Called in Sick (of work) and took the family up to Strawberry. Work has had me so busy the last time I put a hook in the water was from the hard-deck in January.

Dodger's report had me excited to chase Kokes. Although I knew where Dodger killed'em, we still hit up my old hot spots first and found it chock full of rainbows. Nothing very big but surprisingly we nailed a few kokes that were piled up in there as well. 

It was too much work to keep resetting rods after releasing the rainbows constantly so we moved over towards where Dodger was at. We got into them about midway between my spot and his (dodger, they were south of "the hump" I told you about ), and limited out on really nice big fat Kokanee. Hot color was orange and watermelon, limited action on pink but orange or watermelon worked great. 

It was a good day, temp was 25 degrees when we arrived, was up to mid 70's a couple hours later when we left. We boated 3 or 4 dozen fish, carefully releasing everything we threw back. Good fun day on the water.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you called in sick (of reading about everyone else fishing while you are working) I've done it myself. Glad you had a good day.------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how I explain my sunburn for when I return to work tomorrow. 


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What sunburn? All I see is some "fever flushing".-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent, I will say I had an ice pack over my eyes that only looks like sunglasses.


-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Excellent, I will say I had an ice pack over my eyes that only looks like sunglasses.
> 
> -DallanC


Or that you fell asleep in the sun while lounging on an Adirondack chair when getting some fresh air on the deck/patio because you felt sick inside the house.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was fishing from the shoreline at Strawberry today, and it was slow for my group and me. We tried a few different baits, and nothing worked. I might have been able to find a fly or lure that excited something if I tried long enough, but today was one of those days that I was content to drown a worm, doze in my camp chair and forget about my problems. We ended up catching two 14" rainbows and losing a nicer one that could have been anywhere from 17"-20+" (It's not much use guessing, I suppose, since it was quite far away when it got off).

There were quite a few slot cutts cruising the shoreline 10-25 feet out. They weren't interested in what we were offering.

Interestingly, we also saw a small kokanee salmon cruise by our setup a couple of times. I had never seen one up next to shore like that (except the bright red spawners later in the year).

There was a lot of boat traffic and virtually no shore anglers around. I'm thinking that the boaters as a whole are finding much better success right now (and the tagged fish contest might be a draw as well).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MMmmmmmmmm....!

Fresh garden picked lettuce, fresh home made rolls, fresh barbequed Salmon. Hard to get much better than that.



-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice work Dallan. I was up there in the afternoon on the 19th and caught 40+ on pink squids. It was pretty crazy with fairly constant action from 3:30 to 7 when we called it quits. The guys I took were happy to come home with limits of salmon.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Dodger said:


> Nice work Dallan. I was up there in the afternoon on the 19th and caught 40+ on pink squids. It was pretty crazy with fairly constant action from 3:30 to 7 when we called it quits. The guys I took were happy to come home with limits of salmon.


 I was there Wed and only got 13,
went today (saturday) about 60 boats were fishing by us.
but what a day we got more than we could count was using two downriggers and one leaded line 3 poles out, was getting 3 at a time.
It is not that much fun fishing with all the boats on the water.
was using a pink and white squid a pro troll on the lead line and a orange squid on the other downrigger


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang, you're killing me. I got my boat out 3 weeks ago and still haven't had a chance to take it out.


----------

